# Learning to use cleats



## derrick (19 Jul 2011)

Hi all

Am new to road bikes have got a pair of look pedals but i have never used cleats before, when i bought the bike i asked to have normal pedals and straps fitted, wanted to get familiar with the bike first then swap pedals over, do they take long to get used to, has anyone fell of there bikes because they could not get there feet out,
Cheers Del.


----------



## NormanD (19 Jul 2011)

Sit on the bike and lean against a wall (for support) with your shoulder and practice clipping in and out a number of times with both feet (looking down while doing so) clip the left foot in 12 o'clock position / rotate the pedal to six o'clock and clip the right foot in... about 10 times each foot should do, now repeat this by looking forwards, but remembering what you saw while looking down (this helps train your brain as to where the pedals are).

Now on a nice bit of quiet road clip the left foot in, push away with your right foot (few steps to gain some momentum) flip your right leg over the bike and clip that in and begin pedaling. Now practice stopping by unclipping (which foot you prefer, I use my left foot, so we'll say that one) apply brakes, lean the bike to the left while putting left foot down and come to a stop.

Practice this a number of times and when you feel confident go for a few mile cycle ride, you'll be amazed at the difference going clipless will make and before long it'll all become second nature 

Don't be afraid about falling off, once your dignity has gone after the first fall ( it might never happen) you'll not care if it happens again .... DIGNITY? ... what's that 

hope it helps

Norm


----------



## Wankelschrauben (20 Jul 2011)

I have mastered the art of releasing my feet when falling and preventing the fall when emergency braking, which if you're following my girlfriend who stops dead for no apparent reason happens quite a lot.

If you do fall you have to get back up try again and I found for the first few weeks at least that cycling with one foot half clipped only (slightly to the side) is an effective method that allows you to remove that foot between short distances of say a few meters.

Soon unclipping will be 2nd nature.

You must practice unclipping both sides though, the wind from large vehicles can actually knock you over.


----------



## accountantpete (20 Jul 2011)

I think more or less everyone who has used cleats/pedals has fallen off at some stage.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Jul 2011)

I rode with clips and straps for many years. To release you have to reach down and flip the clip on the strap or try to force your foot out in an emergency and hope you haven't tightened the straps too tight. 

With clipless just rotate your foot and your foot is free. I find I'm more rigidly attached to the pedal but find it easier to release. 

The only problem I've had is having a cleat bolt come loose (I have SPD's with only 2 bolt cleats) and therefore have a foot that won't release without removing my shoe and working on the pedal with tools. Fortunately this has only happened twice and only one foot involved each time. 

I now have the bolts held in with threadlock




.


----------



## Davidc (20 Jul 2011)

accountantpete said:


> I think more or less everyone who has used cleats/pedals has fallen off at some stage.



Tempting fate here - I haven't. I had a good number of equivalent clip moments though when first using toe clips many years ago.

I don't like clipless much, but did give it a try a couple of years back, and for good reason I'm practising again - have SPDs on my tourer at present.

My total mileage using them is now up to about 650 miles, but when I started I did like NormanD, and spent a couple of half hour sessions propped up between garage and house just clipping in and unclipping. I then went round the local park doing the same - with grass to fall on if I came off.

I agree with guitarpete about the threadlock. I found one of my 4 bolts loose and now they all have the strong formula locktite on them.


----------



## vigomag (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Like you have just started to use clips....like everyone was nervous at first

I went for a practise on a good stretch of field , of course very first time I stopped forgot and timber! didnt help my dignity that a couple of teenagers were watching no doubt thinking look at that silly old fool...oh by the way dnt try and stop yourself falling with your hands just go with it, if it happens.

I have found 

keep clips on a low/loose setting
think ahead and unclip one foot in advance(if im passing anyone on cycle paths/coming upto dogs etc) - get into the habit of using the same foot
must admit find going up hills still scary and always unclip one side

Touch wood only been out the 4times now and have had no other timbers!


----------



## Cubist (20 Jul 2011)

The kids and I were parked up at Llandegla eating a packed lunch before we set off , and a guy decided to have his clipless moment right in front of us. I nearly got out and paid him it was so funny. He stopped dead, tugged at his pedal, rolled six inches, tugged again, got his foot out, but by this time was heading over the other side, and completely failed to get that foot out at all. 

I think he heard us laughing from the confines of the car.


----------



## sdr gb (20 Jul 2011)

accountantpete said:


> I think more or less everyone who has used cleats/pedals has fallen off at some stage.



It usually happens where there is a crowd of people to witness it.


----------



## derrick (20 Jul 2011)

Cheers all, just waiting for the postman, and some dry weather, went for the shimano shoes in the end, lol


----------



## Bicycle (20 Jul 2011)

*Upside*: It is extremely simple learning to use clipless pedals and you will master it in no time at all...

*Downside*: It is almost certain that you will have a 'moment'. 

*Upshot*: It will either be comical or painful (maybe both).

*Reassurance*: You will have only one 'moment' in your life.

*Tragic Reality*: The ongoing pain in your shoulder will ensure there is no second 'moment'.

*Stuff to accept*: Life is about pain. Lessons are about pain. Pain is a teacher.


----------



## ayceejay (20 Jul 2011)

There is no doubt that there is a learning curve but it is not too steep. When I was fifteen I had a red Viking, I had shoes with cleats that were nailed on and toe straps. I went Youth Hosteling and one day I ran out of steam when climbing a hill, when I came to a complete stand still I just fell onto the grass verge still attached. I have not had that problem with clip less because there is something about the panic that ensues thinking you are going to hit the deck that miraculously frees your foot just in time.


----------



## cycle jake (27 Jan 2014)

I got SPD shimano cleats and I fitted them to my bike that day. I just whent straight out and loosened the tension of so when I came to stop it was easy to get the cleats off.

Yes you will fall of so I would go to a quit car park or a park. If you loosen the cleats of when you crash your feet will come out.


----------



## Easytigers (27 Jan 2014)

Repeat the mantra for the first few weeks...'unclip, unclip, unclip'...if you still can't get out in time, repeat the second mantra while falling...'roll, roll, roll!'


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2014)

I did not do the leaning up the wall bit more than a couple of time, I preferred to get out and ride a practise unclipping at a speed that I would not fall off. Then by the time it came to stopped I had it sussed.

After that a few cross races seem to perfect the moves.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Repeat the mantra for the first few weeks...'unclip, unclip, unclip'...if you still can't get out in time, repeat the second mantra while falling...'roll, roll, roll!'



Whilst also shouting do not let go of the bars.


----------



## winjim (27 Jan 2014)

Remember when unclipping and putting your foot down that road cleats are sliiiidy on tarmac. That caught me out after switching from spds.


----------



## openroad (28 Jan 2014)

Whilst out on a ride with a friend he was in front of me signaled to turn right on a country road shouted back that he was going stop, then I just watched as he couldn't release in time and saw him fall in slow motion I did laugh alot. Then thought to myself sure that will be me soon as Iam just about to change to cleats and he'll be the one laughing!!


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Jan 2014)

As said up above, think ahead. Don't sail right up to the red traffic light and then realise you need to unclip a foot before you fall over. If not you will look silly. I know this.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jan 2014)

has anyone fell of there bikes because they could not get there feet out,

Twice in a week, after thinking I'd got it nailed. Sold the pedals and cleats. Gave up on them.

That was nearly two years ago and I've just bought a new set - so don't worry about it


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> has anyone fell of there bikes because they could not get there feet out,
> 
> Twice in a week, after thinking I'd got it nailed. Sold the pedals and cleats. Gave up on them.
> 
> That was nearly two years ago and I've just bought a new set - so don't worry about it


 
Yes. Used to happen trying to pull into my folks path at home, without unclipping ! I've done it more recently over ballancing coming to a stop, one foot out, but fell the other way.

It's not something I do often. My road pedals have very high tension, and riding standard MTB SPD's for commuting, takes some thinking when switching back.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2014)

Shimano do 2 differing types of SPD cleats. One of them has a big M stamped on the bottom for Multirelease which allows for vertical disengagement.
Not much use when using upstrokes for extra climbing power (as I found out by accident, then had one , when I fitted them to some new shoes without knowing this) but good for Mountain bikers who need to get out in a hurry or people new to these things. I've got a set if anyone wants them (nearly new, used once, about 4 miles wear, located somewhere at the back of the shed, free to a good home, buyer to search for them amongst the rest of the crap)


----------



## winjim (28 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 37069


You could try merging all the clipless pedal threads, they all say the same thing anyway.

I'm sure another one will be along soon...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (29 Jan 2014)

My clipless moment happened a while back.

Stopped, twisted my foot and it wouldn't move. Fell unceremoniously on the kerb.

Thing is....the reason my foot wouldn't move was that I was wearing normal shoes with ridged soles - on platform pedals - no cleats at all. The prongs on the platform wedged in my sole tread. I was just that used to turning my foot before releasing, when I couldn't twist my foot, I forgot to just....lift my foot off

I'd only had a couple of pints!


----------



## rossg1990 (29 Jan 2014)

There's been a couple of times where i've managed to unclip JUST in time before a slow mo fall onto the road. Last time was when i came round a bend on a country lane and there was about 30 sheep stood in the road. But i've never actually fallen as such (yet i've only had them a month and only been on one 'proper' ride, so i'm sure my time will come )

I use the Shimano SPD-SL's and make sure I adjust the tension on the pedals to the loosest setting, so I assume you can do the same on the Look pedals. It makes it pretty easy to get out of the pedals in emergency situations if you start trying to kick out in a blind panic!


----------

